
Intel HD Graphics P530 [pdf] - intrasight
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/guides/hd-graphics-performance-guide.pdf
======
intrasight
As a non-gamer power-user, I'm glad to see HD graphics developing in this
direction. I expect that this Skylake Xeon will be the basis of my next build.

